
Running ASP.NET Core on GoDaddy's Cheapest Shared Linux Hosting - jongalloway2
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/RunningASPNETCoreOnGoDaddysCheapestSharedLinuxHostingDontTryThisAtHome.aspx
======
kristianp
Interesting that cross-platform builds are available on .net core.

~~~
james-skemp
That's actually the main selling point of .NET Core.

